# tractor driven tillers which would you buy



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

Hydraulic driven tiller or Shaft PTO driven Tiller


----------



## amicks (Sep 16, 2003)

Cub offers Hydro driven tillers and they have some advantages such as the ability to turn the tines in a foward or counter rotating direction. The downside is the cost. The PTO driven units are more economical and they have proven reliable. On a larger and heavier tractor I would prefer the PTO while on the lighter garden tractor I would prefer the Hydro unit because of the counter rotating tines. With the counter rotating tines the tractor and tiller work against each other to better tear up the hard clay we have in our area. I guess the type of land tilling would also make a deciding factor, as in sandier land it wouldn't matter about the counter rotating tines as any tiller would till it.


----------



## Adamr88 (Sep 16, 2003)

What about those agri-fab tillers powered by a seperat engine.

Adam


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

I have a Case Hydro powerd tiller, and it AWSOME! Will go forwd/back, with a pull on a lever. Plus, the hydro fluid absorbs any big shocks. Real nice.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444_
> *I have a Case Hydro powerd tiller, and it AWSOME! Will go forwd/back, with a pull on a lever.*


That's the one thing I miss the most about my 446.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

The agrifab unit isn't such a bad idea. That way if you change from a Deere, to a Craftsman to a MTD (like that would ever happen) and not need a new unit. If you gave me a choice, the PTO is the way to go.


----------

